# pensacola pier 4/8 am report



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pomps were showing up pretty well, with a few spanish and bonita mixed in... 6 cobia seen as of 11:30, with one being caught around 35 lbs...

Scotty Mcguire caught the first king mackerel of the year, about a 25lb fish...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (4/8/2008)*Scotty Mcguire caught the first king mackerel of the year, about a 25lb fish...


Congrats on the king :bowdown


----------



## mullet man (Mar 13, 2008)

are the spanish running through out the day .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yep.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report man, I have all next week off and was hoping that the kings would start showing up. Keep an eye out for me. I'll be the guy throwing a cig at everything....haha.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I guessed about the 8th for the first King... Damn I should have entered the poll :banghead

Anyway, congrats on the catch. :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just got a call, Calvin put a 50lb fish on the deck.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

It was very crowded today !!!!!!!!!! Word spreads fast. Dont these people work ????? :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard Calvin got him one!! Hope someone got a picture... I left Ernie out there around 11:30. I started feeling sick.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Any pics of the King caught today?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *VS200B (4/8/2008)*just got a call, Calvin put a 50lb fish on the deck.


DANG!! I should have gotten out there today! That's a smoker there!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (4/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (4/8/2008)*just got a call, Calvin put a 50lb fish on the deck.
> ...


cobia, not a king...


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a regular at Dan Russell Pier in PCB and have lost my pier 

Anyone know of a fairly cheap placeto stay so I can come fish the Pensacola Pier? I know the pier rules and will not get in your way.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

i caught four nice pomps today.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The Great Pomp SlayerSam Roberts! You must have caught them all within an hour, I couldn't even catch one yesterday:banghead ~Linda


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (4/9/2008)*The Great Pomp SlayerSam Roberts! You must have caught them all within an hour, I couldn't even catch one yesterday:banghead ~Linda


it's all in the wrist.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pomps come thru early morning or what? Ill be there tomorrow.. looks like itll be a carolina rig & flea kinda day.. for the next 4 days :banghead


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

blind jig... don't use set rigs:boo .... googan oke


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Googan? When the forcast is sayin its gonna be 5-7 the next couple days its pretty damn hard to keep a pomp jig down~! :moon Plus, I cast and slow reel them anyways.:sleeping


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the jig i caught fish on today was 3/4 oz with a 1/0 owner hook

that'll stay on bottom


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Whatever Works! :letsdrink


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Fairly new at pomp fishing, are jigs that much better than set rigs loaded with fleas or is it just taboo to use set rigs on the pier? Just wondering?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Spanish_Mackman (4/10/2008)*Fairly new at pomp fishing, are jigs that much better than set rigs loaded with fleas or is it just taboo to use set rigs on the pier? Just wondering?




Most everyone uses jigs on the pier, including myself. If its a rough day and not many folks around, I will put out a flea on a carolina rig (set rig) and throw a jig as well. But if theres a crowd around the pomp hole, stick to the jig. Its not cool to get someones fish wrapped around your line:nonono


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive never jigged for pomps. What is the best retrieve using one? Slowly bouncing it on the bottom?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Most people sight cast to them, but blind casting works too. Cast it out, let it sink. Retrieve along the bottom with short, sharp jerks. Just vary your retrieve till u find what works best. Different retrieves work better on different days. To add some flavor to ur jig, tip with a sand flea, a piece of fresh peeled shrimp, or a small gulp flea


----------



## sunfish (Oct 23, 2007)

Okaloosa pier seems to be catching the cobia, how has the pensacola pier faired this week? one or two it seems, do you think the luck will change this weekend or will it be a circus out their on the point? Is it not time for the cobia to be in closer to shore?


----------

